# newbie here!



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

I want to start a planted tank, slowly. What is the simplest way to get it going? I don't want to have TONS of plants, just naturally nice. Tank is empty right now, have a piece of nice driftwood and a rock with holes it in (cavelike I guess) to go in it. What is the minimum I can put on the bottom, and what? How will I vacuum it later on?
Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

What size of tank is it? 
What type of lighting do you have? (Watts And tube type?)
What do you have for a substrate? 

3 "Whats" so far


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome mamadoo!


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

*answers*

It's a 20g
Need lighting, but want to buy to suit what I'm going to do
And starting fresh, and again, want to know what to buy before I just shove stuff in!
Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, mamadoo
Do you have a canopy top or a glass top for the aquarium?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

mamadoo said:


> It's a 20g


A good size tank to start 



mamadoo said:


> Need lighting, but want to buy to suit what I'm going to do


If you're going for the low tech-low light low maintenance with a few hardy low light species (Anubiases, java ferns, some cryptocorynes), then a regular strip light should be fne.
If you want to keep medium to high light plants then a fixture of appropriate intensity will be needed. 
I use a 28W Coralife T5 fixture on my medium-low light tank, and it grows most species besides the light intensive ones. I would use one even if you only intend to keep low light species. keeps your options open. I wold get this fixture, as i will allow you to keep some mosses with success, as mosses eventually get everyone.
For higher light, I use a 65W Coralife fxture, and it gets the job done. Both are on 20g tanks.

Also, with higher light, you will have to fertilize as well as inject carbon dioxide, which requires either a DIY or pressurized set up ($$$).

Also, you will need substrate. Some people get regular play sand from the hardware store as it's cheaper, but it requires fertilization even without a lot of light, so I'd recommend just biting the bullet at the beginning and investing in substrate specific to planted tanks (ie SeaChem Flourite or CarribSea Eco-complete).

I'd also recommend a timer for your lights. Makes keeping things consistent a whole lot easier.

What things you get pretty much depends on how planted or intense you want to go. It's probably recommendable to start with low/mid light and get used to that bfore stepping up to pressurized co2 if you choose to do so.

Planted tanks are great, and I'm sure you'll really enjoy it!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

*so*

all I have on the bottom is the seachem stuff? No gravel or anything?
And (hehehee) I already want moss!!
Thank you so much. Field trip to Big As'l! Woohoo!


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

*oh, and....*

it's a canopy top, the little light that came with it is a 18W so it's useless, I guess I need to buy a new bracket to fit in the top under the hood? There are a lot of places for clips in there.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

*another question (sorry!)*

Is Flourish Exel by SeaChem enough to get started for CO2? The plan is to build the tank gradually, so maybe later I could get into a more serious option for CO2?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yay, real questions, now we get started  I think we have another planted tank enthusiast here!!!

1. All flourite/eco-complete?

Yes, it will be more expensive now when setting up, but you should go for 100% of either one, or a mix of the two. But don't 'dilute' it with regular black or red sand or whatnot. 100% planted tank substrate.

2. You're probably better off buying a new light fixture and glass canopy. IMO, you're never going to get enoguh under a conventional plastic.strip light hood to have a good amount of light. Also, the cost to get the ballast and then wire it up, etc, you might as well spend the $15 on a glass canopy and then another 60 - 70 on a good light.

3. Yes, Flourish Excel will be enough for CO2, especially for a smaller tank like a 20g. It just gets tedious after a while to be dosing it everyday. I think in the long run (very long run) it's cheaper to do pressurized co2 (because the tank is small), but it's certainly a good way to start with CO2.

HTH! Good luck!

And for getting moss, skip BA and check out the buy and sell forum here, as you will find much more than just overpriced java moss.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

*definitely*

getting plants from here, no way am I spending 10 bucks a plant from BA's!
Do you know of anywhere else I can pick up a used light and glass lid from? Or can I start with the existing fixture and save my pennies? 
Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're just going the route of anubiases, ferns and crypts, your striplight will be fine, but for anything else, you'll need to upgrade.


----------

